# Jewelry Shopping



## Piink (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of issues have you ran into when shopping for jewelry? 

I hate ring shopping because I always have to "special order" my ring size. I wear a 10/11 depending on the finger. Most bracelets are to small, and anklet bracelets just don't go around my ankle (and I don't even have fat ankles!)


----------



## Skye23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Luckily for me I've found a wonderful Lady that I see at least once a year who owns a jewelry business. She's quite happy to take beaded bracelets I've bought elsewhere and add her own beads as accents to make them longer. Or take hers and adjust the length for me. I now own 3 that she's done for me including one that was a sterling silver "message bar" originally strung on a too-short leather or rubber cord (I forget). Its now adorned with crystals. Honestly though I just have wide wrists, I did even when I was way skinnier. All of my joints a bit wonky, and the wrists aren't formed quite right so they're wider. I have to have about a 8 inch bracelet on average. 

My issue tends to be necklace lengths. Its not because I'm fat necessarily, but because I had a situation occur when I was a kid where somebody attacked me and choked me so hard I passed out. I'm very sensitive to things touching the front of my neck now, so I prefer all necklaces to be at least 22 inches, with 24 being better. Of course everything is sold with 16-18 inch chains. 

My solution to that has been Etsy - a lot of times if something comes with a neck-cord, necklace etc you can either msg the seller and ask for a longer length either for free or for a nominal fee, or ask if you can buy it without the necklace for the same price or less. At the very least I don't have a ton of necklaces I can't wear cluttering up everything.


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2013)

As a guy who likes to buy his wife jewelry occasionally, this is an issue too. When you give a gift like that you want it to be a pure joy, not "Oh, that is pretty......and I'll wear it once I've gotten it re-sized, because I'm fat." My wife doesn't wear a lot of jewellery, so when I do get her something it should be something special, so I really don't want to taint that first impression (and at the same time, nothing is going to telegraph it like "come over here, I need to measure your wrist....")


----------

